# BIONICON WALLFAHRT am TEGERNSEE - Ride on!



## wallberg (31. August 2009)

*WIR MACHEN WAS NEUES!!!*

Ein gemeinsamer Erlebnistag am Tegernsee - für jeden/jede mit jedem Bike!
Kein Rennstress, quälen, geniessen & feiern!

http://www.mtb-festival.de/bionicon-wallfahrt-2009/ausschreibung/

Am 19. September 2009 fällt in Rottach-Egern der Startschuss zur ersten BIONICON WALLFAHRT, dem neuen All-Mountain-Event, bei dem die Bike-Beherrschung im Vordergrund steht: wer schnell und geschickt zugleich auf seinem Bike den Wallberg bergauf und bergab bezwingt, hat die größten Chancen sich auf der Wandertrophäe zu verewigen.

Die Jungs von BIONICON führen die Teilnehmer über ihre schönsten heimischen Strecken ca. 750 Höhenmeter zum Wallbergsattel. Oben angekommen ist Zeit für eine Stärkung sowie zum Punkte sammeln in einem Hindernisparcours. Jetzt ist auch Gelegenheit, die Schutzausrüstungen für die Abfahrt anzulegen: auf schönen Single-Trails mit technisch anspruchsvollen Passagen geht es hinab ins Tal.

Im Tal angekommen, kann man sich entscheiden, ob man noch einmal an die 450 Höhenmeter in Kauf nimmt, um noch mehr der schönen Trails zu fahren oder schon genug hat und ins Ziel rollt.
König/in der Wallfahrt wird, wer an den verschiedenen Wertungsstationen bergauf, bei den Hindernissen und bergab überzeugt und die meisten Punkte gesammelt hat. Punkte gibt es für Zeit und Geschicklichkeit. Wettkampfstress steht nicht im Vordergrund - jeder soll nach Lust und Laune und in seinem Tempo fahren und Spass mit seinem Fully haben!

Die Teilnehmerzahl ist auf 300 begrenzt. Es wird zahlreiche Sonderwertungen und Prämierungen geben, wie zum Beispiel für das coolste Outfit oder den besten Old School Rider, der mit einem Bike aus der ersten Generation der Fullys an den Start geht. Der Spass am gemeinsamen Biken steht im Vordergrund  standesgemäß wird nach dem Rennen auf dem BIONICON-Gelände in Rottach-Weissach ordentlich gefeiert.

Programm:
9.00  11.00 Uhr: Akkreditierung im Eventzelt bei BIONICON
11.00 Uhr: Fahrerbesprechung bei BIONICON Wiesseerstr. 42 Rottach-Weissach
11.30 Uhr: Start
ab 18.00 Uhr: Riders Party im Event-Zelt bei BIONICON
20.30 Uhr: Siegerehrung BIONICON Wallfahrt

Strecke:
Die Strecke führt zunächst neutralisiert von BIONICON, Rottach-Weissach zur Wallberg-Talstation. Hier wird im 60-Sekunden-Abstand gestartet, es geht den Sommerweg bergauf bis zum Wallbergsattel.

1. Wertungsstation: 
100 Punkte gibt´s für die Auffahrt zum Wallbergsattel, das Zeitfenster beträgt 120 Minuten. Je einen Bonuspunkt gibt es für jede Minute weniger als 120 Minuten.

2. Wertungsstation:
Auf dem Weg zum Sattel kannst Du weitere Bonuspunkte sammeln - an einem Steilstück mit ca. 50 m Länge erhältst Du maximal 15 Bonuspunkte, wenn Du ohne Absteigen durch kommst.

3. Wertungsstation:
Am Wallbergsattel angekommen kannst Du Dich erstmal mit einer bayerischen Brotzeit und Getränken stärken. Anschließend kannst Du weitere 15 Bonuspunkte in einem Hindernisparcour (Wippe, Northshore, Gleichgewicht, Wheelie-Fahren, etc.) sammeln.

4. Wertungsstation:
Ab jetzt geht´s via Rodelbahn und diverse Single Trails bergab Richtung Kreuth. Für die Abfahrt hast Du ein Zeitfenster von 40 Minuten und erhältst 50 Punkte. Auch hier kannst Du wieder pro Minute schneller als 40 Minuten jeweils einen Bonuspunkt sammeln. In Kreuth angekommen kannst Du auf Deine Freunde warten, zuschauen oder gleich weiter durch die Weissachau in Richtung Rottach-Egern radeln.

5. Wertungsstation:
An der Weissachau-Alm musst Du Dich entscheiden - entweder Du rollst gemütlich weiter Richtung Trinis und Wallberg-Talstation ins Ziel (25 Punkte) oder Du biegst hier rechts ab und pumpst Dir nochmal 400 Höhenmeter auf einem Bergauf-Trail Richtung Wallbergmoos in die Beine und kassierst dafür satte 40 Punkte.

6. Wertungsstation:
Bergab geht´s wieder Richtung Weissachau-Alm und zeitneutralisiert weiter durch die wunderschöne Weissachau ins Ziel in der Nähe der Wallberg-Talstation. Für die Abfahrt erhältst Du nochmals 40 Punkte.

Die BIONICON WALLFAHRT gewinnt der/ die Biker/in, der/ die die meisten Punkte gesammelt hat.

Weitere Infos:
- Streckenlänge: ca. 20 km
- Höhenmeter: Variante 1: ca. 1.200 hm, Variante 2: ca. 750 hm
-Sonderwertung für das schrägste Outfit und den/die Biker/in mit dem ältesten Fully

Euer wallberg


----------



## zauberer# (31. August 2009)

sowas sollte man sich nicht entgehen lassen (wenns trocken ist)!
schau mer mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tatü (31. August 2009)

Ist es wirklich notwendig anstelle des Marathontrails nach Kreuth über den sumpfigen Trail nach Kreuth zu fahren in dem man andauernd Bachgräben tragend queren muß um letztendlich doch auf den Marathontrail zu gelangen? 
Über den Lahngraben und sämtliche andere zu tragen ist ziemlich unflowig


----------



## zauberer# (1. September 2009)

das stimmt!
Lahngraben und Setzberggraben sind so ziemlich die feuchtesten und sumpfigsten Ecken am nördlichen Wallberg/Setzberg

was mir abgeht ist der Winterweg zum Wallbergmoos und vom Wallbergmoos zurück zum Sommerforstweg, der ist cool

die Schleife nahe Weissachalm wird momentan auch von schweren Planierraupen zum Forstweg umgeshaped


----------



## wallberg (1. September 2009)

Ein bisschen Dreck muss sein - zudem ist der geplante Weg bis auf einen
Graben (Tagestück) und den kurzen Everglades schon gut fahrbar - 

Winter/Sommerweg zu der Jahreszeit nicht möglich zu fahren, zu viele
Rotsocken, wird nicht genehmigt.

Da Ihr aber vermutlich den 2. Teil nicht kennt, denke ich ihr werdet sicher Spass haben!

wallberg


----------



## Boogeyman (10. September 2009)

Wir hätten evtl. auch Lust an den Tegernsee zu kommen, fragen uns aber mit welchen Rädern es sinnvoll ist? Braucht man lange Federwege oder geht das auch mit 100mm?


----------



## wallberg (10. September 2009)

100mm hinten reichen, mehr vorne ist sicher besser .

wallberg


----------



## ullertom (15. September 2009)

warum??? ist es technisch so anspruchsvoll???

wo genau ist die Anmeldung am Samstag??? gibt es in der Nähe Parkmöglichkeiten??? sind nur Teams zugelassen oder auch Einzelfahrer???

Danke, Tom!!!


----------



## wallberg (16. September 2009)

ullertom schrieb:


> warum??? ist es technisch so anspruchsvoll???
> 
> wo genau ist die Anmeldung am Samstag??? gibt es in der Nähe Parkmöglichkeiten??? sind nur Teams zugelassen oder auch Einzelfahrer???
> 
> Danke, Tom!!!



http://www.mtb-festival.de/bionicon-wallfahrt-2009/

hier steht alles drin!

Strecke ist abwärts sehr triallastig, sodass halt mehr gut ist, sicher kannst Du auch mit nem Hardtail runterfahren, aber auf nem Supershuttle hast Du
bestimmt Spass, und das ist ja der Sinn der Veranstaltung!

KEIN CC Race!

wallberg


----------



## zauberer# (17. September 2009)

wallberg schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-festival.de/bionicon-wallfahrt-2009/
> 
> hier steht alles drin!
> 
> ...



da sind alle genaueren Infos zur Strecke, zum Punkte-Modus, Höhenprofil gestern entfernt worden.
Gibts zum Streckenverlauf/Modus was Neues?


----------



## wallberg (18. September 2009)

Genaue Infos morgen bei Bionicon....
.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zauberer# (19. September 2009)

die Verlegung auf die andere Talseite war optimal
hat riesig Spass gemacht


----------



## DeBroglie (20. September 2009)

Danke an die Verantwortlichen für die Organisation.
Mir hat es gestern sehr viel Spass gemacht (und manch andere werden diesen wohl jetzt noch haben... ).
Falls es sich ausgeht bin ich auf jeden Fall nächstes Jahr wieder dabei.

DB


----------



## wallberg (20. September 2009)

Danke!


----------



## Tatü (20. September 2009)

Super Veranstaltung gestern, auch vom Format. Ich hoffe es findet nächstes Jahr wieder statt!


----------



## Livanh (20. September 2009)

War wirklich super, gerne wieder


----------



## flipdascrip (20. September 2009)

Ich hatte trotz Platten auf dem ersten downhill viel Spass. Gerne nächstes Jahr wieder. 

Wo kann man die Bilder von den Fotografen auf der Strecke bewundern?

In meinem Fotoalbum gibts ein paar Schnappschüsse von meiner Handycam.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/22042


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallberg (21. September 2009)

Danke, danke, danke!
für die Bilder bitte bei [email protected]


----------



## BIKERPOOL.COM (21. September 2009)

yoh... war echt ein Super-Feiner Event!

DICKES MERCI AN DIE CREW VON BIONICON!!!

Bis in 2010...

P.S. Wir haben auch Pix geschossen... der Link hierfür kommt die Tage


----------



## EarlyWormRiders (21. September 2009)

Lustig wars auf der Wallfahrt ...auch die Wallnacht, da gabs schon schlechtere Parties!


----------



## aka (21. September 2009)

Kann mich nur anschliessen - ein _Super Event_ habt ihr da auf die Beine gestellt.
Bin zwar nicht unbedingt von der Zielgruppe gewesen (gehoere eher der Ausdauerfraktion an und hab' keine Protektoren), hatte aber dennoch unheimlich viel Spass.
Neben dem tollen Rahmenprogramm von Bionicon (DANKE!) fand ichs auch super, dass es wohl keine ernsthaften Blessuren gab - der Heli ist zum Glueck nicht wegen uns geflogen 

Mich wuerden die Ergebnisse der einzelnen Stationen interessieren, stellt ihr die noch online?


----------



## wallberg (21. September 2009)

Danke!
für die Splitzeiten bitte bei flowmotion anfragen! [email protected]


----------



## DJT (21. September 2009)

BIKERPOOL.COM schrieb:


> yoh... war echt ein Super-Feiner Event!
> 
> DICKES MERCI AN DIE CREW VON BIONICON!!!



ich schließ mich auch an, super war's 

steht das "Bi" in Bionicon eigentlich für "Bier" ?


----------



## BIKERPOOL.COM (22. September 2009)

Hab gerade den Link für die Bider vom Event gefunden...
http://www.mtb-festival.de/galerie/fotos


----------



## flipdascrip (22. September 2009)

Hab die Bilder auch entdeckt. Durchklicken lohnt sich. Eye Candy!


----------



## britta-ox (23. September 2009)

BIKERPOOL.COM schrieb:


> yoh... war echt ein Super-Feiner Event!
> 
> DICKES MERCI AN DIE CREW VON BIONICON!!!
> 
> ...


Kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen...war ein Riesenspaß!

Super Event und klasse organisiert! Dank an das Team von Bionicon und Flowmotion!

Ich fands durch die Neutralisation zwischen den einzelnen Wertungen auch total entspannt und schön, dass man so mit allen möglichen Leut ins Gespräch kommen und die eigene Gruppe sich wieder zusammenfinden konnte.

Gerne wieder!


----------



## thefunk (28. September 2009)

Sodele, die Damen und Herren,
ich war auch dabei und es hat mir so einen brutalen Spaß gemacht, bin garantiert im nächsten Jahr wieder am Start, dann auch mit Unterkunft im T-Tal, um die Feier ausgiebigst mitzunehmen!
Dank an die Herren und Damen bei Bionicon für die Orga!!!!!
Der Tobs
Oh, noch was: Wers das Pfefferminzgel noch NICHT probiert hat, lässt lieber die Finger davon, das ist eklig! he he


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mojo95 (24. Juli 2010)

is des nächstes jahr eigentlich auch nochmal???
konnte bis jetzt nichts rausfinden...


----------

